# Bei Start von Guild Wars 2 nur Mauszeiger und Schwarzer Bildschirm



## tapferertoaser (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi @ all
Problem wie im Titel. Im GW 2 Forum wusste auch keiner Rat.
Es ging vorher Problemlos bis zum Update vom 1.10.
Kriege manchmal eine Fehlermeldung: 
—> Crash <—
Exception: c0000005 
Memory at address a00f0047 could not be read
App: Gw2.exe 
Pid: 4332
Cmdline: 
BaseAddr: 00400000
ProgramId: 101
Build: 15623
Module: RTSSHooks.dll
When: 2012-10-03T18:43:53Z 2012-10-03T20:43:53+02:00
Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26
Flags: 0

Habe Memtest drüber laufen lassen, der meinte aber alles Gut.
Weiß einer Rat ?

System :
Win 7 64 bit HP
Intel Core i7 870
8gb ram
Ati radeon hd 5970


----------



## Mothman (6. Oktober 2012)

Laut google ist die RTSSHooks.dll eine Datei von Afterburner (MSI Afterburner – Offizielle deutsche Homepage mit Download). Hast du sowas installiert?
Vielleicht macht das Programm ja Probleme in Verbindung mit dem neuesten GW2-Patch.
Ist aber nur nen Schuss ins Blaue von mir.


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Laut google ist die RTSSHooks.dll eine Datei von Afterburner (MSI Afterburner – Offizielle deutsche Homepage mit Download). Hast du sowas installiert?
> Vielleicht macht das Programm ja Probleme in Verbindung mit dem neuesten GW2-Patch.
> Ist aber nur nen Schuss ins Blaue von mir.


Ja habe ich wirklich, MSI Afterburner habe ich immer an. Danke für den Hinweis^^


----------

